# Sake in his new Fluval Chi!



## SleepyRN

As usual for me.. horrid pictures... I was exhausted from cleaning the sand out and replacing it with gravel and getting everything setup and cleaned up! I'll try to take more later.

I know this tank is brand new - I believe it just hit Petsmart shelves this past weekend. Overall I'm pleased with the tank. I picked it up for 69.99, but hear that in larger cities they are going for 59.99 and even 49.99!

The filtration is so-so, but it works and I don't care much for LED lighting outside of saltwater - the lighting is not near what it is for the Fluval Edge, which I also own, and think that the Chi's light won't be great at keeping plants alive... it's more of a "glow light" and is made of very low power LEDs.



















Sake loves the live Bamboo and refuses to come out from the nice shady area they provide in the back of the tank, lol 



















And bonus...


----------



## Zoelie

Awesome tank! How many gallons is it?


----------



## SleepyRN

Zoelie said:


> Awesome tank! How many gallons is it?


The one pictured is the smaller 5 gallon, but they also come in a 6.6 gallon!


----------



## Zoelie

Awesome!! I think I know where my next paycheck is going  I love it!


----------



## NIB BETTA

Nice tanks. I love the decorating. Did you upgrade your Edge lighting to LEDs?


----------



## SaylorKennedy

That looks cool! I'd love one of those!
You're probably going to get a lot of evaporation though. Oh well.


----------



## SleepyRN

Thanks for the kind words y'all! I did not upgrade the lighting in the Edge - the halogens are BRIGHT though, sometimes I only leave one in.

Evaporation has crossed my mind... it apparently crossed Fluval's also because on the back there is a "min" and "max" line. I'm sure it will be worse for me because the lights under the cabinets generate some major heat.

The last thing I wanna try and do aesthetically is possibly find a real Bonsai for cheap and set it to the side to cover the plug. Being all clear there was no good way to position it and I also need to hide the cord running down the back better.


----------



## Romad

Oooh. Very nice.


----------



## Alienbetta1

That is an awesome tank!


----------



## SaylorKennedy

I've seen bonsai trees at Walmart for like $5 in the garden center.
But I've also made one. It's really fun and easy to do! and you can shape it the way you want so you can sit in in the corner how you want. Might be something to consider.

Found a picture of it.


----------



## Whatswithgravity

*6.6*

Awesome tank but I can only find the 5 gallon. I'd much rather have the 6.6 can someone post a link to it?? Plz:-D


----------

